# Emergency lighting-cps



## stoudemare (Mar 2, 2011)

hi, everyone

I want to ask a question about emergency lighting. I used central power system for emergency lighting. But my project site on first earthquake risk zone. May be, I must used self-contained luminaires.

Q: Do anyone know any standard that recommend using CPS in earthquake zone? EN 50174 and BS 5266 does not conclude.


----------

